# Compaq laptop computers



## alex2029 (Oct 10, 2001)

Hi all, I'm seriously looking at the Compaq Presario line of laptops because one of the pre-configured models (1720US) has all the features that I'm looking for:

Pentium III-M 1 GHz
256 RAM
DVD/CDRW combo drive
20 GB hard drive
Firewire card
Ethernet

for only $1699. I'm pretty sure that this price will be reduced even further after Thanksgiving (store discounts, price matching, etc). I have never owned a Compaq PC or notebook before so my question is how durable are Compaq products? How is their tech support?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

I, personally, have never owned one (and never will) but I know I've heard some horror stories from people having probs with them. On the side of tech support, I've heard they are absolutely terrible. Something like if they can't solve your problem within a set number of minutes (12 or something), that their response/solution is to use the restore cd.

Maybe someone who's actually owned one will have some better input.

Here's one site I ran across once. Lots of posts from current and past employees. Of course, every company has disgruntled employees and customers who don't care for them so take it with a grain of salt. It's good for a laugh though!


----------



## niteowl (Oct 9, 2001)

i have a device from compaq that's not even as complex as a computer. it's called an "internet appliance" and the advertising touted it's "simplicity and ease of use". it has been anything but. as incredible as it sounds they are in the lprocess of replacing it for the the second time. the first one had a defective modem and this one keeps sporadically freezing up--and it's not even a computer--no download capability to corrulpt anything and screw things up. i'd hate to see what they do with something as complex as a laptop comkputer. when i finally do buy a computer, it definitely won't be a compaq--i'm just not that much of a masochist. so, that's my 2 cents, for what it's worth. btw, have you checked out the product reviews at cnet.com.?


----------



## niteowl (Oct 9, 2001)

i just checked out "compaq sucks"--ROFL wish i had seen this before before i sold my soul to microsoft for 3 yrs. to get this piece of crap. but, then again, without this piece of crap i wouldn't have been able to see that site--kind of like the chicken or the egg deal. ah well, live and learn. so, feel good knowing you brightened up my day a bit and made up for some of the frustration i've had for the past four days. if i could figure out how to lput a smiley into the body of the text i would but i've only been able to click on them in the beginning--any suggestions??


----------



## niteowl (Oct 9, 2001)

i just checked out "compaq sucks"--ROFL wish i had seen this before before i sold my soul to microsoft for 3 yrs. to get this piece of crap. but, then again, without this piece of crap i wouldn't have been able to see that site--kind of like the chicken or the egg deal. ah well, live and learn. so, feel good knowing you brightened up my day a bit and made up for some of the frustration i've had for the past four days. if i could figure out how to lput a smiley into the body of the text i would but i've only been able to click on them in the beginning--any suggestions??


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Use a colon and right paranthesis for a smilie,
a colon D for a big grin.


----------



## niteowl (Oct 9, 2001)

thanx very much-i'll try it now.   --well, i see what you mean but i was referring to the little yellow guys in the box at the left which are similar to the ones at the top next to "message icon"--they have a convenient button to click which i've succeeded in figuring out, but the ones in the box at the left???


----------



## niteowl (Oct 9, 2001)

and to think i doubted you---but,then again, how was i to know that in the transition from the window in which they were typed to the actual they would change from the typed symbols into the yellow icon--you learn something new every day. again, muchas gracias,mac. i'm sure that these are the most elementary of questions probably asked by every newbie coming down the pike, so your patience is really, really appreciated.--just re-read what i wrote and realized my brain got ahead of my fingers. the word "post" should follow the word "actual".--once i figure out this cursor thing i'll actually be able to insert things properly. when i learned to type all we had was "white-out"--uh oh, i'm really dating myself and probably giving the kids out there who were typing on computer keys before they were 3 yrs. old a real good chuckle fest--white-out-----egads.


----------



## niteowl (Oct 9, 2001)

and to think i doubted you---but,then again, how was i to know that in the transition from the window in which they were typed to the actual they would change from the typed symbols into the yellow icon--you learn something new every day. again, muchas gracias,mac. i'm sure that these are the most elementary of questions probably asked by every newbie coming down the pike, so your patience is really, really appreciated.--just re-read what i wrote and realized my brain got ahead of my fingers. the word "post" should follow the word "actual".--once i figure out this cursor thing i'll actually be able to insert things properly. when i learned to type all we had was "white-out"--uh oh, i'm really dating myself and probably giving the kids out there who were typing on computer keys before they were 3 yrs. old a real good chuckle fest--white-out-----egads.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi niteowl, I see you got your sig line......did you get my PM? Just checking.........

Alex, run so far away from Compaqs til you can't see straight....

I have seen WAY too many problems on them, especially here in Mexico where they used to have a lock on the whole market....HP was trying to squeeze their way in down here and were doing a pretty good job....then they decided to buy Compaq....for the life of me, I can't quite figure that one out......unless they want to open their printer market, since Compaq pushed Lexmark.....but.....

Just my two centavos.....

Take a look at Dell......or even a Gateway......


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

No problem niteowl, 

Here's one of my favorite smilies you might be
interested in. Use the word "confused" (no
quotes) with a colon before and behind. 

I find myself needing this one a lot... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## niteowl (Oct 9, 2001)

o.k., let's take it out for a test spin-- but, now the obvious ?--why don' these little guys on the left have buttons to click like the others? btw--do pms count toward the #100 total posts needed to get your own icon?


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Well niteowl, to answer your two questions:

1. I have no idea.

2. I have no idea.

Now ya know why I like this smilie....


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

OK, if ya click directly on the smilies on the left,
they are put directly into the text of your post...


----------



## niteowl (Oct 9, 2001)

nope.


----------

